# Twolves Match Hassell offer



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

It was just reported on KFAN. Details to follow. 

Could this mean there's a Wally Trade coming?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you serious?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, it's confirmed in Star Tribune.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He's a solid player, but that's still a long and costly contract for a guy who's a good perimeter defender and little else.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> It was just reported on KFAN. Details to follow.
> 
> Could this mean there's a Wally Trade coming?


I suspect that to be the case. There's been a lot of talk lately of a SAR for Wally+ deal.

However, personally, I hope the Blazers don't do it. Tying themselves above the cap with Kidd is one thing. Tying themselves above the cap with Wally is an entirely different (and not at all good) matter.

Congrats on keeping Hassell. I *really* wish the Blazers could have landed him. They need what he brings, even at that price. I'm sure he's going to be a solid piece of your puzzle for years to come.

Dammit.



PBF


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats to Hassell for gettin his


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He's a solid player, but that's still a long and costly contract for a guy who's a good perimeter defender and little else.


He's much more than that. 

On top of being one of the top 3 perimeter defenders in the NBA, he consistently nails the open jumper. He even showed signs of taking the ball to the hoop in the playoffs. He shoots FT's extremely well. Even under the pressure of the playoffs. 

He's really only played one season with consistent minutes. I see nothing but improvement for him. *And at a salary that is already below the league AVERAGE!!*. 

Ya, that was a bad contract for the team.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

It is a little too much, but what the hell? We still got him as the top defender beside KG. So that question whether San Antonio is over Minnesota in standings next season is still not answered yet. So people, don't rush into thinking "oh, SA is definitely better than Minny".


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm a HUGE SAR fan -- and I'd love for the Wally + ____ for Reef to go down.

Garnett and Reef would be a force! Garnett could rub some of that die hard, killer attitude off on Reef too.

Play.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that it may be too much money for years 1 and 2 of the deal, but if Hassel keeps up the defense and improves his offense (which is entirely possible) he will be considered a bargain for years 3-6 of the deal.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> On top of being one of the top 3 perimeter defenders in the NBA


Well lets see. There is Ron Artest, Andrei Kirelenko, Bruce Bowen. So he isn't top 3. I would also take Tayshaun Prince over him and I'm sure there are a couple people I'm forgettin. Hassell is a good defender but by no means is he top 3.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well lets see. There is Ron Artest, Andrei Kirelenko, Bruce Bowen. So he isn't top 3. I would also take Tayshaun Prince over him and I'm sure there are a couple people I'm forgettin. Hassell is a good defender but by no means is he top 3.


He got years left to prove that he can be top 3.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> 
> 
> He got years left to prove that he can be top 3.



I never said he couldn't be top 3. I said he isn't. Twolvesguy said he was, as of right now, top 3 and that is untrue.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Speaking of that he isn't, that would means he need to prove he could.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

It's not too much because the Wolves chances of winning a title are running out. They need help immediately, not down the line.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well even if you think Wally and Hassell are bad, Hassell definitely costs less. If you think Wally is better, then he should be paid more. If you think Hassell is better, you should be ecstatic we got Hassell.

I doubt we're going to have cap space before the next leap year anyway, so we might as well pay some dough.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

hassell is better than kirilenko and prince...prince had one good series/the block on reggie miller and all of a sudden he's top 3??? hassell shut down people. tayshaun is only mentionable because he has a team that plays strictly defense. i like kirilenko, but he doesn't have better D than hassell either, especially on the perimeter.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

maybe a little over paid, but he was a major part of the team last year, and did big jobs in the playoffs when we needed him, its good to see him back in a wolves jersey.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

:no: He is a good defender. Just look at the top defenders contracts......artest has a big one because he can score, along with a kerilinko. Andrei is a way better defender than hassell is. All the top defendrs are wayyy better scorers than hassell is. I do not agree with this signing but i will live with it. I think one thing we can watch for is his underrated offensive rebounding ability.......

i hope this works out........


----------

